# dumb purchases? Let's here them.



## shellgames (Sep 2, 2014)

Everyone, looking back what are the dumbest purchases made by the BS after finding out and going through divorce?

I have see "got a dog". I just bought snow skies and I live in a desert.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmm... let's see...

* Wedding dress
* Wedding rings
* Wedding cake

Wait... what?!? :lol: :rofl:

ETA: Just realized that you mentioned AFTER proceeding w/ divorce...


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

Not going through the divorce but I bought a set of Air Flow Research heads and a BDS blower for my street rod project. Most people may not know what that means but I didn't buy them before because I didn't want to pi$$ her off buy spending that much before.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

I bought into her bullsh1t, which cost less than the lawyer but oh so worth it.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Truly, nothing.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

A $3000 diamond ring on Valentines Day, during her affair, which of course I wasnt aware of until a couple of weeks later, still bothers me. This was truly a dumb purchase.


----------



## Eleftherios (Aug 15, 2013)

X-B said:


> Not going through the divorce but I bought a set of Air Flow Research heads and a BDS blower for my street rod project. Most people may not know what that means but I didn't buy them before because I didn't want to pi$$ her off buy spending that much before.


Now you'll be able to escape even faster


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Well, She was asking for money for the household account . she wanted 4000 and I gave her 10000 just because I could.

She announced a few weeks later.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

My dad has been married 6 times....including my mother, that was #1.....with each of them

Wait for it.....

at most 6 months -at least 2 weeks - - - -before starting to divorce them.......

Bought them houses and cars. 

every time it's been like WTF???? as soon as he goes house shopping----I know the end is near.


----------



## Tikori (Dec 28, 2014)

MarriedDude said:


> My dad has been married 6 times....including my mother, that was #1.....with each of them
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> ...


This would almost be funny if it weren't so sad. Is he still married to #6?

Also not getting divorced, but I bought into his lies for way too long. Definitely the dumbest purchase of all.


----------

